# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم MRT - Mobile repair tool  Super Doctor-III Update v3.920[CH] Ready

## mohamed73

*Super Doctor-III Team Present v3.920[CH] (2011-8-8)*  ** MTK 6236 Add full support*
- Format
- Read Flash
- Flash
- Unlock
- repair IMEI
- and more  ** MSTAR 8533C nand Flash Add full support*
- Support Flash
- Read Flash
- Unlock
- New Flash Add
- More Info  *CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
OFFICIAL WEB PAGE:- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
OFFICIAL WEB PAGE FOR INDIA:- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *
OTHERS WILL NOT REST BCZ THEY TRYING  TO CATCH US *  
BR,
vijay-gsm

----------


## narosse27

بوركت اخي وطيب الله اعمالك

----------

